
Teenage boy goes blind after existing on Pringles, white bread and French fries - ricleal
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/03/health/poor-diet-blindness-scli-intl/index.html
======
meerita
100% carbs. Plant oils and antinutrients. 0 nutrients 0 vitamins what could go
wrong?

